# Leave it to Beaver... (may not be suitable for younger viewers)



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beaver-tree-cutting/202143698729?hash=item2f10b40f29:g:QLwAAOSw6DVaLbVB

I have one too, I'd sell mine for $99.95! domestic, *X-Mas Special... $39.95 plus $10.00 ship*


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2017)

I'll take it if its $9.95


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 19, 2017)

bricycle said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beaver-tree-cutting/202143698729?hash=item2f10b40f29:g:QLwAAOSw6DVaLbVB
> 
> I have one too, I'd sell mine for $99.95! domestic



What's he been taking!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 19, 2017)

Save a tree, eat a beaver.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 19, 2017)

For $125, I'd expect a little beaver with it....................................Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 19, 2017)

WTF?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2017)

lowered my price


----------



## mike j (Dec 20, 2017)

Dang it, a day late & a dollar shorter. I was just up there yesterday. See: What bike did you ride today. Didn't see any beaver though.


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 27, 2017)

That outa burn well in the good 'ol fireplace....


----------



## partsguy (Dec 27, 2017)

Bri, what are you searching to find that stuff? Why?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 27, 2017)

xxx


----------

